# Capt. Melvyn Bowen (Welsh Kiwi)



## Melvyn Bowen (Feb 25, 2012)

Reardon Smith Nautical College (Cardiff) 1955...any of the "old-school" still around? A few names spring to mind- Ahlers, Le Broque (?), Playle, Kim Maung Tein, Bishouri, and a few others..if anyone can help me trace these guys, please let me know. "Welsh/Kiwi Captain"


----------

